
Nativefier – Make any web page a desktop application - iheredia
https://github.com/jiahaog/nativefier
======
tbirrell
Yeah but see, the tabs share the browser environment. Each electron tries to
run its own chromium instance. One of these is a memory hog and the other is a
literal fire under your desk.

